
Toyota Just Patented a “Cloaking Device” - Parbeyjr
https://futurism.com/toyota-just-patented-a-cloaking-device/
======
pwg
Title needs to be changed. This is NOT a patent. This is merely the
publication of an application requesting a patent.

See the title at the top of the PDF linked from the article:

Patent _Application_ Publication

